# OBD Eleven Help!!!



## Chris.Tomo (Jan 9, 2017)

I was trying to enable HBA this evening by following the settings in the previous posts and now I have an error I cannot fix.

It now says Audi adaptive light fault.

Is anyone handy enough to help me out?

Thanks


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

Have you tried undoing the changes you made and then clearing the error?


----------



## Chris.Tomo (Jan 9, 2017)

Yes, I've undone everything step by step and cross referenced with the history and it just will not clear.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

I think I had the same issue the first time I tried to enable HBA, I got that message after I'd undone the change too. I was really bricking it cos I thoughtI knackered something on my brand new car with very expensive headlights.

I guessed it might be because I was doing the coding on my drive which slopes down very steeply to the road so the headlight beam appears very close to the car.

In desperation, I moved the car to the road which is much more level and the the fault magically went away. I then re added the HBA coding and it has worked faultlessly ever since.

I can't say for definite that that's what caused the error message but it did seem a little more than a coincidence, obviously the car ignition had been switched off and on and the doors looked and unlocked too which also could have accounted for it.


----------



## Chris.Tomo (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I sorted this morning after a sleep and a fresh outlook.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

found it really easy on mine, maybe you unticked something by mistake, did you take a backup prior to start.

here's all list for ODBeleven changes

De Activation of Start-Stop (Done)
Select Control unit 19 (can gateway)
Adaptation
Start-Stop Voltage Limit>12V (New Value) 7.5

Traffic Sign Assist Activation
Straffic signs recognition, it's required front camera and and navi. without navi, VC will give an error but the coding works anyway

Unit A5
Security Access 20103
Coding
Byte01
Enable Bit 0
Adaption
find in the menu "display end of speed limit symbol" change the value to "active"
find in the menu "display no passing allowed" change the value to "active"
find in the menu "road sign detection fusion mode" change the value to "fusion"
find in the menu "display valid additional signs" and check if the value is 00100111

Unit 17
Coding
Byte05
Enable Bit2

Traffic signs menu on the vc isn't available in the Europe market

Reset the MMI

Seat Heater Adjustment
Select Control unit 08 (Air condition A/C)
Adaptation
Select reheating Air condition A/C condition A/C
Change value as you wish (default: 10 minutes)

adjust the temperature thresholds of any step heating seats
Unit 9
security access 31347
adaption
find in the menu:
(1) to (12) seat heater level current consumption allocation..
change the value to your choice, even different per each side of the car
1 untere, min temperature step 1 left side (driver to me) standard is 18
1 obere, max temperature step 1 left side standard is 20
2 untere, min temperature step 1 right side standard is 18
2 obere, max temperature step 1 right side standard is 20
3 untere, min temperature step 2 left side standard is 26
3 obere, max temperature step 2 left side standard is 28
4 untere, min temperature step 2 right side standard is 26
4 obere, max temperature step 2 right side standard is 28
5 untere, min temperature step 3 left side standard is 34
5 obere, max temperature step 3 left side standard is 36
6 untere, min temperature step 3 right side standard is 34
6 obere, max temperature step 3 right side standard is 36

-show the parking radar on the left side of the cockpit when we put in reverse (Done)
Unit 10
Security Access 71679
Coding
Byte 02
Enable Bit 0

-deactivate the fasten belt sound and symbol
Unit 17 -> function 10 - Adjustment -> Disable seat belt reminders
New Value -> choose "yes"

Disable the open door sound while the engine on 
Unit 17 (done)
Adaption 
Find in the menu:
Ignition active message; actuator
Change to "No display"

Change the sound actuator volume
Unit A9
Adaption
Find in the menu actuator volume
Default is 100% change to the value of your choice

Enable g meter (Done)
Unit 17
Coding
Byte 10
Enable bit 2
It should appear next to the lap timer

High Beam Assist

Unit 9  security access 31347  adaptions 
Unit A5  security access

Module 09
Long coding: No long coding at all needed on this module.. I was really surprised by this!!!!

Adaptations:
Fernlicht_assistent:
* Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung: A*FS, FLA, Fernlicht ueber AFS*
* Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent: *Present*
* 
* Fernlichtassistent Reset: active
* 
* Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent Werkseinstellung: Not present
* 
* Assistenzfahrlicht, Empfindlichkeit per BAP einstellbar: Present

*** I only needed to change the two that are highlighted but you can also change "Fernlichtassistent Reset" to "not active" and the Auto Assist will be remembered after switching the ignition off.

Module A5:
Long coding: byte 2 value 01 (bit 0 on)

Unit A5  security access 20103
 change the speed activation and deactivation of auto full beam
Unit A5
Security Access 20103
Adaption
find in the menu "activation speed for high-beam assistant"
standard value is 57 km/h, set your speed then ok
find in the menu "channel speed threshold for high beam recommendation off"
standard value is 27 km/h, set your speed then ok

find in the menu:  -activation speed for high beam assistant insert 20 on the blank space below then ok 
-speed threshold for high beam off  insert 10 on the blank space below then ok 
-check if this parameter is on:  main beam assist urban area detection, set on if not

I use 10 and 12..the car uses a tolerance so it doesn't really use those speeds but a bit more

deactivate fasten belt sound and symbol
Unit 17
Adaption
find in the menu "Disable seat belt reminders"
change value to "yes"

-emergency flashing indicators when brake
if we have and emergency brake at a medium-high speed, emergency indicators will blink for a while
Unit 9
security access 31347
adaption
find in the menu:
(18) Dynamic turn signal modes - emergency alert blinken change to active

-Service position front wipers on MMI
(Changing only the adaption in the 9 should be enough since the other parameters are already on)
Unit 9
Security Access 31347
Adaption
find in the menu (13)-Windshield wiper-Menuesteuerung Frontwischer and change to active

Unit 5F
Adaption
find in the menu:
(23) Car function list BAP Gen2 wiper_comfort_0x0C" change to active
(61) Car function adaptions menu_display_wiper" change to active
(63) Car function adaptions menu_display_wiper_over_threshold_high" change to active
sometime the value doesn't change but it's set anyway
￼

-enable g-meter (from TTrs) thanks to elboobio and his eleven obd
Unit 17
Coding
Byte 10
enable Bit 2


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

migzy said:


> found it really easy on mine, maybe you unticked something by mistake, did you take a backup prior to start.
> 
> here's all list for ODBeleven changes
> 
> ...


When enabling HBA I get the error "Main beam assist: fault." 
Is there something I missed?


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

Macauley said:


> When enabling HBA I get the error "Main beam assist: fault."
> Is there something I missed?


Do you have front camera on your front mirror housing.


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

CipherTT said:


> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> > When enabling HBA I get the error "Main beam assist: fault."
> ...


I believe so, I got rain and light sensors


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

Macauley said:


> CipherTT said:
> 
> 
> > Macauley said:
> ...


It's not the same. Do you have active lane assist?


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

Does your mirror have camera as shown above?


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

CipherTT said:


> Does your mirror have camera as shown above?


it appears I don't have that, I thought I did. Can this be retrofitted?


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

@jannerman .Have you got the details of how to activate interior light mod you did please. Coding and if you got the menu in vc upon completion

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

